# 1500 year old bible confirms that jesus christ was not crucified



## Makalakumu (May 4, 2014)

I saw this headline and thought it was worth discussing.

1500 Year Old Bible Confirms That Jesus Christ Was Not Crucified ? Vatican In Awe | Sons on the Pyre - Experimental Rock and Electronica

"According to reports, experts and religious authorities in Tehram insist that the book is original.  The book itself is written with gold lettering, onto loosely-tied leather in Aramaic, the language of Jesus Christ.  The text maintains a vision similar to Islam, contradicting the New Testaments teachings of Christianity.   Jesus also foresees the coming of the Prophet Muhammad, who would found Islam 700 years later.

It is believed that, during the Council of Nicea, the Catholic Church hand-picked the gospels that form the Bible as we know it today; omitting the Gospel of Barnabas (among many others) in favor of the four canonical gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John.  Many biblical texts have begun to surface over time, including those of the Dead Sea and Gnostic Gospels; but this book especially, seems to worry the Vatican."


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2014)

that's still 500 years after the fact.


----------



## K-man (May 4, 2014)

And most likely fake.  
Secret £14million Bible in which 'Jesus predicts coming of Prophet Muhammad' unearthed in Turkey | Mail Online


----------



## Makalakumu (May 4, 2014)

K-man said:


> And most likely fake.
> Secret £14million Bible in which 'Jesus predicts coming of Prophet Muhammad' unearthed in Turkey | Mail Online



My initial thought is that it's probably not real. However, I could be convinced that this manuscript is real if enough people can form a consensus about it's authenticity. The debate about the historical Jesus is filled with so much pseudoscience, it's hard to know what is true. Either way, this doesn't influence my conclusions about the existence of deities.


----------



## Takai (May 4, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> My initial thought is that it's probably not real. However, I could be convinced that this manuscript is real if enough people can form a consensus about it's authenticity. The debate about the historical Jesus is filled with so much pseudoscience, it's hard to know what is true. Either way, this doesn't influence my conclusions about the existence of deities.



Authenticity and veracity are not the same thing. As granfire pointed out it was written 500 years after the fact, definitely not a firsthand account. 2) this book would have been written 200 years after the first Council of Nicea thus it wouldn't be a relevant argument.


----------



## K-man (May 4, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> My initial thought is that it's probably not real. However, I could be convinced that this manuscript is real if enough people can form a consensus about it's authenticity. The debate about the historical Jesus is filled with so much pseudoscience, it's hard to know what is true. Either way, this doesn't influence my conclusions about the existence of deities.


The Dead Sea scrolls are authentic and a much more reliable source of information of that time. Some leather book with gold print found in a Muslim country, verified in Iran,not available to the rest of the world, predicting Mohammed five hundred years later ... yeah right.
:hmm:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2014)

K-man said:


> And most likely fake.
> Secret £14million Bible in which 'Jesus predicts coming of Prophet Muhammad' unearthed in Turkey | Mail Online



If you took all the "pieces of the cross", and put them together you would have a woodpile 50 feet high.


----------



## Big Don (May 4, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you took all the "pieces of the cross", and put them together you would have a woodpile 50 feet high.


If you took all the Vietnam veteran Navy Seals, you could populate a decent size city.


----------



## Big Don (May 4, 2014)

Wow, you mean this got discredited and something JUST HAPPENED to come to light? What an amazing coincidence...


----------



## K-man (May 4, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you took all the "pieces of the cross", and put them together you would have a woodpile 50 feet high.


Not to mention the relics of the Saints which would fill a mausoleum.


----------



## wimwag (May 5, 2014)

Watch out...here comes the Muslim.  

I believe Christ (Isa ibn Maryum) was crucified.  I mean, come on...its a historical fact that Pontious Pilate was unpopular and let the crowd decide so they wouldn't riot if he made the wrong choice.

I wouldn't believe anything coming out of Tehran.  Just because Khomeini claims that Tehran is the center of Islam doesn't make it so.  In Islam, Isa is a prophet.  It is one of our core beliefs.


----------



## wimwag (May 5, 2014)

And for those with no sense of humor....



> Watch out...here comes the Muslim.



It's a joke.  Quit crying.


----------



## crushing (May 5, 2014)

K-man said:


> And most likely fake.



Fake?   Fan fiction!  Perhaps as an attempt to tie up the loose strings between the parts of the Abrahamic Supernatural Universe Trilogy.


----------



## donald1 (May 5, 2014)

my internet wouldnt let me open the link, did it say what Jesus went on to doing if wasn't crucified (besides foreseeing the prophet of Islam) did he go back to being a carpenter or something different...


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 5, 2014)

donald1 said:


> my internet wouldnt let me open the link, did it say what Jesus went on to doing if wasn't crucified (besides foreseeing the prophet of Islam) did he go back to being a carpenter or something different...



The below is from the Wikipedia write up on the Gospel of Barnabas, from about 3 years ago.  I didn't check to see if there have been any edits.



> The Gospel of Barnabas was little known outside academic circles until recent times, when a number of Muslims have taken to publishing it in order to argue against the orthodox Christian conception of Jesus. It generally resonates better with existing Muslim views than with Christianity[SUP][39][/SUP]: it foretells the coming of Muhammad by name; rather than describing the crucifixion of Jesus, it describes him being raised up into heaven,[SUP][40][/SUP] similar to the description of Elijah in 2 Kings, Chapter 2; and it calls Jesus a "prophet" whose mission was restricted to the "house of Israel". However, it differs from Islamic conceptions in at least two important respects; it reports that Muhammad, not Jesus, was the Messiah,[SUP][41][/SUP] whereas the Qur'an and Hadith both describe Jesus as the Messiah, and no orthodox variety of Islam calls Muhammad the Messiah.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 5, 2014)

I don't agree with the articles assertion, which you repeat in the title of this thread, that a new 'bible' has been found.  Perhaps a new copy of that 'gospel,', but the Gospel of Barnabas was apparently first mentioned in the 6th century (as an apocryphal writing), but no copies were apparently known until the 16th century.  Nonetheless, one book does not make a bible, and the Gospel of Barnabas does not agree with canonical gospels.  There were apparently muslim writers in the 16th century who had used the Gospel of Barabas to bolster Muslim beliefs, so Iran's assertions are not new.  I don't know much about the Gospel of Barnabas personally, pretty much only knowing what Wikipedia reports.


----------



## Big Don (May 5, 2014)

"Fan Fiction!" made me actually laugh out loud.


----------

